# How do you feel after the movies?



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

Whenever I go to the cinema I am usually fine, but when I leave after having watched the film my DP is at its worst. This has led me to ask this question on the forums. I avoid cinemas now if I can help it. Does it affect anyone else here?


----------



## Lulluh (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh my goodness!!! I thought I was always a bit strange for feeling like that but I get the exact same thing!
Every time I go to the cinema (and to a lesser extent watching movies at home) I get such horrible surreal dp/dr feelings. Watching Inception was a bit of a nightmare for me!
Good to know I'm not the only one


----------



## miguelmalato (Jan 9, 2012)

beth. said:


> Whenever I go to the cinema I am usually fine, but when I leave after having watched the film my DP is at its worst. This has led me to ask this question on the forums. I avoid cinemas now if I can help it. Does it affect anyone else here?


This proves that there is no definition of DP and the way it fully interacts with the human brain...
It all depends on each individual's brain chemistry.

I get the opposite effect after leaving the movies. I feel less depersonalized. That is because my depersonalization was induced by an emotional trauma involving loneliness, lack of friends and affection plus drugs.

When I watch a film, I tend to get emotionally get involved with the plot, and the characters.
That is why it has the opposite effect in me.

However in your case, you actually feel worse after exiting the movies...

I was able to solve my own riddle, or at least to uncover parts of it. It's like Rubik's cube. This whole thing.
You must solve your own now, my friend


----------



## Lostwanderer (Jan 31, 2011)

I feel the same, movies generally make me worse off than before, especially the cinema.


----------



## ChrisS (Jan 18, 2012)

beth. said:


> Whenever I go to the cinema I am usually fine, but when I leave after having watched the film my DP is at its worst. This has led me to ask this question on the forums. I avoid cinemas now if I can help it. Does it affect anyone else here?


I'm okay with movies and the cinema actually, however, sometimes parts of movies come into my dreams and that can be quite unpleasant


----------



## Lostwanderer (Jan 31, 2011)

Shit, I just told myself to not watch movies, yet here I am, freaking out big time from watching Limitless.
Phsychological thrillers=terrible for DP.


----------

